

Naval Ravikant: "The Anatomy of a Fundable Startup" (video) - jonnycombust
http://www.founderinstitute.com/posts/335

======
gentschev
Good talk, but lots of big generalities. You have to pick and choose what to
really take to heart, IMO. Good counterpoint that you may have already seen:
<http://www.humbledmba.com/dont-give-bullshit-advice>

------
firefox
Naval should be (will be?) on Time magazine's top 100 this year.

~~~
jonnycombust
+1. Between AngelList and Venture Hacks he is arguably helping startups more
than anyone else..

